# Seprő vagy seperő



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Létezik _seprő_, amit takarításnál használunk és létezik _utcaseprő _is, a személy aki az utcát sepri. De ha melléknévként használjuk, akkor szerintetek melyik a helyes alak, _seprő _vagy _seperő _?

Például:
Az utcaseprő az utcákat _seprő/seperő_ ember.

Köszi


----------



## franknagy

A *főnevek utótagja csakis "-seprő"*, a* melléknévi igenév legtöbbször "seprő", esetleg lehet "sepErő*" *is*.
_"Ez nő utcaseprő? Nem, csak egy közmunkás. Az utcát *seperő *közmunkásnak nem volt pénze, amit bedobhatott volna az automata vécébe."
Mint láthatod, a helyesírás-ellenőrző piros hullámvonallal aláhúzta a "seperő"-met.Sz***ok rá._


----------



## arlett

A "utcát seprő" jobban hangzik, de az "utcát seperő" is elfogadható számomra (bár inkább csak szóban).
A takarításnál használt tárgy viszont seprű vagy söprű (előbbit használom, de mindkettő helyes), a seprő nagyon ódivatú (a bor üledékét is seprőnek hívják egyébként. )


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> ... A takarításnál használt tárgy viszont seprű vagy söprű (előbbit használom, de mindkettő helyes), a seprő nagyon ódivatú ...


Érdekes ... A _seprű _és _söprű _változatokat ismerem (elvétve olykor talán használom is, hasonlóképpen a _söpörni _igét is bizonyos esetekben), de mifelénk (Kassán) a _seprő _a "normális", tehát számomra egyáltalán nem ódivatú.


----------

